# Mexipedium xerophyticum



## rauhaariger (Aug 17, 2022)

Today is a big festival. After a long search I finally got two bowls full of Mexipedium xerophyticum. Very beautiful and healthy plants.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2022)

Very nice. And you got them in bud/bloom?!?


----------



## rauhaariger (Aug 17, 2022)

Yes!


----------

